# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  SERVICIO DE MOLIENDA Y DESHIDRATADO

## graderiperu

Somos una empresa peruana dedicada al servicio de maquila, contamos con maquinarias de alta capacidad y calidad que nos permite procesar diversos productos. 
Brindamos el servicio de molienda, deshidratación, tostado, secado, gelatinizado, despulpado de frutas y envasados.  
En esta oportunidad estamos brindando precios promocionales!!!!!. 
Mayor información sobre nuestros servicios, no dude en contactarse con nosotros vía e-mail: ventas@graderiperu.com , acomercial@graderiperu.com * AREA  COMERCIAL* GRADERI SAC 
RPC      : 994374390  - 972739437
Oficina : (01)2809386Temas similares: Brindamos servicio de molienda, tostado y demas de granos y cereales para la agorindustria SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA PARA HACER HARINA DE PLÁTANO BUSCO SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO (aguaymanto) Servicio de Deshidratado y Molienda

----------


## GRADERI SAC

*PRODUCTOR : NECESITAS PROCESAR Y EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS?*Te ofrecemos diversos servicios y productos que garantizaran el éxito comercial en tus negocios. Tu encárgate de la gestión comercial Y SI NO TIENES EXPERIENCIA TE ASESORAMOS y déjanos a los especialistas la producción. Y LO MEJOR VEA SU PROCESO IN SITU EVITE MERMAS NO DESEADAS Y CONTROLE CALIDAD UD MISMO. * Central de consultas: (51 1) 2809386 Whatsapp: 960193089 acomercial@graderiperu.com*   *PLANTA DE PROCESOS GRADERI SAC CERTIFICADA* ** *Procesamos productos inocuos, de consumo directo y tenemos experiencia en Novel foods, Nuestra planta de proceso cuenta con controles que garantizan la inocuidad de tu producto y por lo tanto la seguridad de tu invercion. trabaja con los profesionales, trabaja con GRADERI SAC.   CONTAMOS CON UNA LINEA ENCAPSULADA DE PROCESADO DE MACA Y TUBÉRCULOS ANDINOS, QUE HEMOS VALIDADO Y CERTIFICADO EN EL 2017, TAMBIÉN DESHIDRATADORAS DE BANDEJAS DE 600 Kg DE BACH, DESHIDRATADORAS DE LECHO FLUIDISADO DE ALTA PRECION Y MOLINOS CON SELECTOR ELECTRICO Y IMANES 4000. - FORMULADO DE PRODUCTOS INSTANTÁNEOS
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ALCACHOFA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE RUDA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ESPINACA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE YACON - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE PANCA - DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL - GELATINIZADO DE MACA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CURCUMA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU - DESHIDRATADO DE AGUAYMANTO - GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA - DRY Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA. - TOSTADO Y MOLIDO DE CAFE - MOLIDO Y CLASIFICACION X MESH DE SAL DE MARAS  SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.   CEO. ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web: http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI*

----------


## graderiperu

INTRO

----------


## graderiperu



----------


## graderiperu

INTRO

----------


## graderiperu

INTRO

----------


## graderiperu

GRACIAS POR SU PREFERENCIA

----------


## GRADERI SAC

*UPERFOODS DEL PERÚ PARA EL MUNDO..!!! CONSULTAS Y COTIZACIONES ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES 960-193-089
OFICINA: 01-2809386 acomercial@graderiperu.com*

----------


## graderiperu

No olvides que en Graderi tenemos todos los Servicios para exportacion.

----------


## GRADERI SAC

OFRECEMOS EL MEJOR SERVICIO DE MAQUILA

----------


## graderiperu

*PROCESAMOS GRANOS, TUBERCULOS Y HIERBAS - SERVICIO MAQUILA:* - HARINA DE MACA
- MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO
- EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA
- EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA
- ENCAPSULADO DE MACA - TOSTADO DE SACHA INCHI
- HARINA DE CAMU CAMU
- HARINA DE TARWI - HARINA DE CURCUMA
- HARINA DE LUCUMA
- HARINA DE SACHA INCHI
- HARINA DE AGUAYMANTO
- ENVASADO INDUSTRIAL   *CONSULTAS Y COMENTARIOS:*  *acomercial@graderiperu.com 960193089 2809386 Ing. Juan Meneses*  *Profesional en la Industria Alimentaria...*

----------


## graderiperu

*Central de consultas: (51 1) 2809386 Whatsapp: 960193089 acomercial@graderiperu.com*   *PLANTA DE PROCESOS GRADERI SAC CERTIFICADA* ** *Procesamos productos inocuos, de consumo directo y tenemos experiencia en Novel foods, Nuestra planta de proceso cuenta con controles que garantizan la inocuidad de tu producto y por lo tanto la seguridad de tu invercion. trabaja con los profesionales, trabaja con GRADERI SAC.   CONTAMOS CON UNA LINEA ENCAPSULADA DE PROCESADO DE MACA Y TUBÉRCULOS ANDINOS, QUE HEMOS VALIDADO Y CERTIFICADO EN EL 2017, TAMBIÉN DESHIDRATADORAS DE BANDEJAS DE 600 Kg DE BACH, DESHIDRATADORAS DE LECHO FLUIDISADO DE ALTA PRECION Y MOLINOS CON SELECTOR ELECTRICO Y IMANES 4000. - FORMULADO DE PRODUCTOS INSTANTÁNEOS
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ALCACHOFA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE RUDA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ESPINACA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE YACON - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE PANCA - DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL - GELATINIZADO DE MACA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CURCUMA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU - DESHIDRATADO DE AGUAYMANTO - GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA - DRY Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA. - TOSTADO Y MOLIDO DE CAFE - MOLIDO Y CLASIFICACION X MESH DE SAL DE MARAS  SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.   CEO. ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web: http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI*

----------


## graderiperu

*SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.   CEO. ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web: http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI*

----------

